

Turntable.fm Picks Union Square as Investor Over Kleiner and Accel - jonbot
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/02/turntable-fm-chooses-union-square-ventures-over-kleiner-and-accel/

======
mashmac2
Fred Wilson (from Union Square Ventures) has mentioned them twice in the past
few months... I guess they've been talking.

<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/06/globalization-continued.html>

<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/06/to-science-and-art.html>

------
nhangen
I like their style, and I would've made the same move. Though I'm speaking on
the outside looking in, Union Square seems to be much more connected with the
industry and their investments. I think they probably "get it" more than most.
Props to Turntable.fm.

------
rgarcia
_But one major question remains. Will Turntable.fm be able to qualify as a
non-interactive streaming radio service, afforded DMCA protection by the
Copyright Act of 1998? If it does, then all it needs are these relatively
inexpensive performance rights. If, on the other hand, Turntable.fm is labeled
an interactive streaming service like Spotify, then it would need to go about
securing the rights from all the record labels, a much more daunting and
expensive task._

How the heck will turntable pull this off? IANAL but they are about as
interactive as music services get.

~~~
bproper
It's a subtle challenge. The reason DJs cannot play music alone is that the
audience has no choice of the song. So while DJs are clearly
interacting/choosing songs, the majority of listeners are passive.

~~~
kapilkale
I'd love to see a post somewhere that explored some of this stuff, since I
don't have a clear understanding of the arguments / precedents for both sides.

~~~
hullo
Terry Hart published a comprehensive exploration of those very issues
yesterday, "Is Turntable.fm Legal?":

<http://www.copyhype.com/?p=303>

------
fredoliveira
I think this story goes to show how much the venture capital business has
shifted in the last few years (it sure has changed a lot since I started
really caring for it). I guess the best analogy I have to Union Square's
ongoing success (and impressive portfolio) is how an indie band pulls a
gigantic win and suddenly becomes a key player. These guys have, much due to
Wilson's diligence and passion for disrupting ideas, become a force to be
reckoned with.

Kudos to them.

------
cyanbane
Sounds like a perfect fit, I think Turntable and Fred Wilson are both on the
same key about ways in which people share music.

------
bproper
Apparently Lady Gaga and Kanye West are now reported to be investors in
Turntable as well.

whoa

